# Affordable Webhosting Gets Better With Age



## SeriesN (Jun 8, 2013)

​NEW YORK, NY, June 8, 2013 - Since 2008, Ninja Hawk Solutions, Inc. has been providing to their customers quality affordable VPS hosting products and solutions. 
"*We pride ourselves on our **amazing technical support. We want to thank all of our loyal customers for their continued support **that have been with us since the beginning*", says Nahian C. , President of Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc. 

Due to the overwhelming amount of growth Ninja Hawk has had as a company, they have expanded operations to New York City,NY as well as Tempe, Arizona. The company has recently started offering KVM service to all of their customers, allowing customers the ability to run multiple virtual machines running unmodified Linux and even BSD images.

*To celebrate this amazing milestone, Ninja Hawk wants to reward their current customers, offering up **to a lifetime 40% discount on any of their next order.  Simply use the coupon code **"loyalty"** during the checkout process.*
As webhosting technology continues to evolve, Ninja Hawk Solutions, Inc. is dedicated to staying at the forefront.

*About Ninja Hawk Solutions, Inc.
=======================*

Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc. is a registered corporation in the United States and the state of New York. Just like our City, our support never sleeps. We offer professional service with a touch of personal, human support for an affordable cost. _At Ninja Hawk, our customers are not just a number to us._
Ninja Hawk Solutions, Inc. is the online destination for affordable managed and unmanaged openVZ VPS and KVM VDS services.


----------



## bbb (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, but that's a fucking terrible company name. It's better suited for a child's Counter-Strike clan or something.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 8, 2013)

bbb said:


> I'm sorry, but that's a fucking terrible company name. It's better suited for a child's Counter-Strike clan or something.


I don't think the name is bad. But then again, I did previously work for a company that had a name better suited for women's personal hygiene products than a web hosting company.

Though I think the title should be edited to something more specific. Something stating an expansion to new locations.


----------



## drmike (Jun 8, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I don't think the name is bad. But then again, I did previously work for a company that had a name better suited for women's personal hygiene products than a web hosting company.


 

Dude, I think that was uncle Drunky's description of URPad.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 10, 2013)

bbb said:


> I'm sorry, but that's a fucking terrible company name. It's better suited for a child's Counter-Strike clan or something.


Mate, I don't really appreciate that tone when you are talking about my company name. Granted, it is your personal opinion and you have the rights to do so, but please, If you elaborate how "Ninja Hawk" is a terrible company name, I am open for rebranding, but smacking someone or a company like that without any backup is not really mature.


I have seen better name, just as well as worst names. Feel free to share your thought and let us know how we can improve ourself.


Curtis, tbh, this is the first ever pr post I have done myself. Next one will be better


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 10, 2013)

*@SeriesN* There is nothing wrong with your company name or logo. Only God knows through how many names I've changed until I've finally found what I liked and works for me (Phoenix VPS).

This is just my personal oppinion from a non-expert marketing perspective: I'd use a more "superhero like" approach to your logo and/or maskot or both. Something along the ninjas in this CloudFlare video:

​


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 10, 2013)

marcm said:


> *@SeriesN* There is nothing wrong with your company name or logo. Only God knows through how many names I've changed until I've finally found what I liked and works for me (Phoenix VPS).
> 
> This is just my personal oppinion from a non-expert marketing perspective: I'd use a more "superhero like" approach to your logo and/or maskot or both. Something along the ninjas in this CloudFlare video:
> 
> ​


Marc,

We are working on couple of new mascots and actually waiting for the designer to deliver something more thick and realistic. It is just once you ends up spending 3K on pen, card and t-shirt, it becomes difficult to change the mascot. Me wallet cries


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out if this is an expansion announcement or an offer. Or both. Or neither. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad you're doing well, but try to clarify what the point of this post is.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 10, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I'm trying to figure out if this is an expansion announcement or an offer. Or both. Or neither. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad you're doing well, but try to clarify what the point of this post is.


I have explained in my previous post. Thanks for your feedback though.

>Curtis, tbh, this is the first ever pr post I have done myself. Next one will be better


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 10, 2013)

Some comments have been removed due to off-topic and personal quarrels.  If you have any problems with anyone, please resolve it via PM.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 10, 2013)

Keeping the maturity levels high here folks. Way to go.


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2013)

Why the hate?

It's a press piece and it announces the expansion of services to new markets.

It also offers up a discount code for customers. Not an offer, just a thank you for existing customers.

Is NinjaHawk the worlds best VPS company name? Of course not. Nothing extremely bad about it either.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> It also offers up a discount code for customers. Not an offer, just a thank you for existing customers.


Nothing like giving thanks to those who made you who you are


----------

